
Seattle Facebook contractor tests positive, WFH thru Mar 31 - ISL
https://www.geekwire.com/2020/facebook-contractor-seattle-tests-positive-coronavirus-company-closes-office/
======
atommclain
As I understand it, these are the major Seattle company offices that are
directing their HQ/office employees to work from home: Nordstrom, Microsoft,
REI, Expedia, and now Facebooks stadium offices

Edit: Specified Facebook office closure limited to stadium offices based on
article, it also appears Google offices in Kirkland are also encouraging WFH

~~~
ISL
F5 Tower was at least temporarily closed. Fred Hutch has gone mandatory WFH
for non-essential employees.

